# What has travelling taught you?



## WanderLost Radical (Jan 22, 2016)

I wanna know about what you learnt by travelling! 

Personally, after 3 months of travelling Asia, if there's one thing I learnt, it's to be a dick, and how to say no.
Like, telling people off when they try to rip you off, or just being a customer service nightmare in order to get what you want,and standing your ground during an altercation.

Oh! And also humility. A lot. I never really liked charity back home, and I still don't feel comfortable accepting it, but after all those people offering me food and stuff while hitchhiking, I figured I could use it, so now I do accept it. I just make sure that when I'll get back to a more stable life, I'll be like all those guys who helped me out.


----------



## dirty andy (Jan 22, 2016)

No one owes you anything.

Your brain can keep you safer than a knife or a gun.

Respect is literally a two way street.

And probably most importantly, when shit sucks, you can get through it. Human beings are some of the most adaptable and strong willed creatures out there.


----------



## MarsOrScars (Jan 22, 2016)

Losing control is sometimes better than planning and scheduling a trip.


----------



## salxtina (Jan 22, 2016)

Patience, mostly.
Not to panic, plans falling through aren't the end of the world.
Also that the bathrooms of 24/7 laundromats can be godsends. That Wafflehouse is like the Room of Requirement, it only turns out magic when you NEED it to turn out magic. And to carry tea bags and hotsauce packets.


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy (Jan 23, 2016)

that i hate humidity. i mean really really HATE humidity. to be specific, the dew point is what i hate. anytime it goes over 50 i am in trouble. at 60 and above, i am dying. it routinely goes to 60s and up in nyc in the summer. i don't hate summer as i loved july in vegas (dry heat = hell yeah). when i traveled asia, i absolutely needed an ac room (air conditioned) and that really dented my travel budget. i could not go to sleep nor sit down in the humid climate.

other things i learned: i am *always* on aggressive/alert/attack mode when overseas. i am aware of the pickpocket gypsies down in italy to the sneaky thieves and fake well wishers all across asia. i wouldn't say they are evil but are just trying to make a living on their own way. i remember i wanted to see some prostitutes in asia and the tuk tuk driver took me to some but along the way, not only did i have to pay a fee but i had to buy him shoes (wtf?). we stopped at a shoe store before seeing the girls. i could said fu and walked away but i really wanted pussy that night and i treated this whole thing as a learning experience. i knew i was getting used beyond paying a fee but heck, i must have lost about $15 on that transaction of buying shoes for him. and yes, the pussy was damn good that night. i can still smell and taste it, lmao.

try to eat packaged foods. most countries are not into hygiene and food prep rules like usa is.

individualist cultures are so different from collectivist (euro/us vs. asia/south am.). i don't have a preference for either as i just grew up in one. both of them have pros and cons although if you are a misfit/miscreant, individualist is the way to go. that and also if you're gay. those collectivist cultures can be like living in a prison. on the flipside, you have tremendous "backup" and a huge family in collectivist cultures. you will never be without food or a roof and jobs are a plenty thanks to your connections through family and friends. so both models have pros and cons.


----------

